# Old Haunter, New Member



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello! I'm currently a Stalker for a small amusement park's Halloween event, going on my fourth year. I worked in our volunteer fire company's haunted house while in high school, 20+ years ago, and designed and built their whole house in 1998. My mom was always into Halloween, and from a very early age encouraged us to make our own costumes. For our park's event, I wear up to 6 different costumes a night, but usually average 3 or 4. I have designed and built quite a lot of costumes and props. Here is an album of the costumes I currently use. I made all but the 3-eyed Mutant Stalkaround.


http://imgur.com/pfn

This year I gave the Exterminator a new outfit, including a "Brass" backpack tank, and a BugBomb prop. There's a video on Youtube, under "Bugsy the Exterminator". 
I'm looking forward to seeing all the great ideas you builders have come up with, and would be glad to share construction tips!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ya not that old....but really close! lol

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great costumes, Phantom Scarecrow, I especially like the black winged creature at the bottom of the page. Can't wait to see more threads from you in the future! Welcome to HF!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Love them costumes.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

